# lucas mill questions



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

im NOT interested at all in a swing blade mill. i have someone who has one that cuts logs for folks. i need some wood with circular saw marks in it and my question is will this mill leave the marks on the lumber like the old tractor driven mills do? i want to dry the wood (pine) and build some antiqueish lookin stuff. thanks


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

The answer is "it can...." Let me elaborate.

Normally the carbide blade tips are placed in line so as to minimize the kerf marks. If the sawyer has the ability to retip their own saw blades (most don't, but some do), then they can retip the blade and stagger the carbide tips slightly to cause the blade to accentuate the saw marks.


----------

